# Canada Trip?



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm a little behind on planning this thing but I'm pulling together a trip to Canada for my dad and I. Last year we went to Lochalsh on Wabatongushi Lake and had a god time; great location, good fishing, tons of wildlife, not crowded, etc. I'm looking at other places (around Wawa without flying) to try something different and am down to Hidden River on Whitefish lake, Five Mile Lake and Fox Den on Dog Lake. Anyone have any input on these with regard to the whole experience or suggestions on other places within 2 hours of Wawa (by driving)? I prefer to fish pike over walleye if that helps at all. Thx-

Moderator..if this is in the wrong forum I apologize.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Our Memorial weekend *guy* trip, is to a place we have been going to for 30 years. Its called Wakami Lake, right in the area you are talking about. It would be SE of Wawa. Its a place you can drive to and we stay at a provincal park. I had planned on going back this year but due to gas prices and other commitments. I think we are not going to take the trip.

Fishing it very good if you know where to go. If you decide to head up there I can PM you with details.

Never had trouble finding a lot. 

Hope this helps


----------



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks fisher,

Did you stay at a cabin type place or camp with your own gear? We're looking for something with accomodations like cabin and food. Thx again!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

colehatch said:


> Thanks fisher,
> 
> Did you stay at a cabin type place or camp with your own gear? We're looking for something with accomodations like cabin and food. Thx again!



It was our own gear. I know Chapleau had a few places like you are looking for. Sorry, I just don't have those contacts. You should not have much trouble. That is one thing thats going to hurt in Ontario....tourism. Should be lots of openings this year.


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

The place my family and I go to is Moose Horn Lodge by Chapleau. Very nice place with newer chateau style cabins and older motel units. The couple that own it are very nice people. 
www.moosehorn.net


----------



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

TVCEAST05 said:


> The place my family and I go to is Moose Horn Lodge by Chapleau. Very nice place with newer chateau style cabins and older motel units. The couple that own it are very nice people.
> www.moosehorn.net


I've looked at this one also...looks nice. Do they serve food there? How's the pike fishing?


----------



## fishing pal (Sep 21, 2007)

Colehatch,

For several years my father and I have also been going to Wabatongushi, but staying at a resort on the far northern end of the lake. Errington's Wilderness Island is a nice resort and you don't have to fly in, but rather catch the train out of Hawks Junction for a 1 1/2 hour train ride in and out, depending on the train schedule. Nice accomodations, whether looking for deluxe or housekeeping plans and fishing I hear is a little different in north end then on south end. Plenty of pike and walleye, along with jumbo perch. Resort is run by Al and Doris Errington, family run business, and nothing but good things to say about thier business. Here is there contact info, hope this helps if your interested. We will be up there 6/1-6/21.
PAL

www.wildernessisland.com


----------



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

heading to rice lake in couple of hours


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

colehatch said:


> I've looked at this one also...looks nice. Do they serve food there? How's the pike fishing?


no they don't serve food...but they have everything you need to cook though. The pike fishing is excellent in my opinion.


----------



## kbreck (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm from Sault Ont and fish chapleau area lot's.Go to Como lake or Windermere Lake,both have cabins and good fishing for walleye,notherns,Lake trout and whitefish

Como lake is 8 miles long and crystal clear water and very nice beaches

windermere is much bigger (20 miles) but has lots of bays

Comolakeresort.com
Happydaylodge.com


Need more info email me


----------



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

Depending on how far you want to go, there is also Horwood lake lodge, more towards Timmins. There are other threads on it:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=236300&highlight=horwood

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119509&highlight=horwood

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=239256&highlight=horwood

(Okay maybe that last one is more about mis-adventures :lol

Oh that reminded me, I saw a neat campground on the way up to Chapleau on 129 that had a sand island in the center that looked great for swimming. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## jawbreaker (Aug 18, 2003)

Me and a buddy just booked this place for the week beginning June 26th. I think the fact that you can trailer there boats around to different lakes is what got us. Any suggestions on which of there lakes are best??


----------



## jawbreaker (Aug 18, 2003)

TVCEAST05 said:


> The place my family and I go to is Moose Horn Lodge by Chapleau. Very nice place with newer chateau style cabins and older motel units. The couple that own it are very nice people.
> www.moosehorn.net


TVCEASTC05 - This is the place...oooops. Spoke with Roxanne for about 45 minutes, very nice. Any suggestions on the lakes to fish with this outfitter??


----------



## bgoodenow (Jan 21, 2003)

Have been fishing Dog Lake in Missinaibi for about 12 years. Though it gets a little more traffic than it used to, it's still a nice fishery. Lots of Pike, though with over 14,000 acres to fish, they can be hard to find, depending on the season. Haven't stayed at Fox Den (we have a friend with a camp on the lake), though everyone we've encountered has been very cool. You really can't go wrong at Dog Lake in any season. Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry jawbreaker that i didn't get back at you sooner. As for lakes just talk to Doug and he will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## joel Theriault (Jan 17, 2017)




----------

